# PDF document manager in  ports?



## everypot (May 1, 2010)

I'm looking for a pdf manager on freebsd, which can retrieve and archive PDFs, like the "Papers" on Mac.


----------



## graudeejs (May 1, 2010)

What for to archive pdfs?
tar ?


----------

